# Stocking up!



## Pumpkinman (Mar 27, 2014)

It was time to start stocking up on Hops, yeast and grain, this is some of the yeast and hops that I received today....not to mention that I just scored a great deal on hops, 40 oz of various hops for $50.00 shipped......LOL
Lately, unless I can get a good deal on ounce packets, I purchase Hops by the pound, it is just more cost effective that way.

Nottingham and US -05 are great yeast to have in stock, in an emergency, these two can basically get the job done. I try to keep a half dozen of each in stock, I purchase Liquid yeast as I need them, or use the yeast that I've harvested from prior batches.

Not shown is 20 lbs of various specialty grains to add to the 200 lbs of base malts that I bought recently. It may sound like a lot, but if I replenish my inventory and fill every case of bottles that I have, I'll use over 120 lbs of base malt. I have a wide variety of beer that I enjoy and stock, everything from Blonde Ale to Stouts, to Barleywine, IPA's, Lagers and Bourbon Ale.
Something for every taste.

I'll fill every case that I have now seeing that the Chilean wine season is just about here, at that point, my focus is on wine.

I have a few more Killer Ale recipes that I'll post, these are really great brews, light enough that most will enjoy them, not too hopped up, and the combination of grains used is just flat out perfect! These will become my House Ales.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2014)

That should be enough to keep you 'hop'ping making beers and ales. No need to go to the 'malt'o get beer. Just the process let alone the drinking will make you 'hop'py. Ok Ok enough already. It lookes like a great selection Tom. You need to make a few videos of you doing the beer and post for us.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't see any fermentis S-04 yeast in that stock pile.
Do you use all liquid english strains?


----------

